# sheathing flush with fly vs. fascia on rake



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

If you can - post some pictures.

rossfingal


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

NCgranny said:


> October is practically the only month to paint in NC, so I noticed something while repairing fascia on a corner. The fascia on the gable end overhang (rake, I think it's called) isn't wide enough to fully cover the soffit (3/8" plywood). In most places the bottom of the fascia extends past the bottom of the soffit, in some it's flush, and in others the soffit extends past the fascia (fully exposed at this corner after removing caulk). I wonder if this is because the roof sheathing should have been cut flush with the fascia front (thus always above it) instead of flush with the end rafter (fly 2x4) as it is now. And, if so, then covered with felt with 3/8" overhang, drip edge, and shingle with 1/2" overhang like the slope side should be, I suppose. Actually, the sheathing only covers the 2x6 subfascia on that side, which may be standard practice (unsure after googling); but it seems like a good idea to me to always extend the sheathing to the edge of anything beneath it. True or not? I'm in the midst of remodeling, or should I say, replacing my entire house bit by bit, so new roofing will be nearly last (before new heating/AC) probably next October. Would you do anything, besides patching and painting, to prevent further damage to the fascia, soffit, and perhaps subfascia (from the end exposed, looks warped but not rotted) knowing that it would all be replaced in a year or so anyway?


YestheedgesoftheplywoodsoffitshouldbeprotectedinstallwiderfasciawhenyoudotheroofIdidntbotherreadingtheresttohardontheeyes.:wink:


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"kwikfishron"
Could you put that in simple terms -
Not some kind of "nomenclature" that none of us can understand.

rossfingal


----------



## NCgranny (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: roofing "nomenclature" and sheathing issue*

Oops, my bad...after googling, I see that "rake" could mean several different things; but I meant the gable end overhang that is constructed like a garden rake vs. a "ladder" or other type. Also, I guess "fly rafter" could mean any rafter not "nested" on a top plate, but I specifically meant that the rafter tails of the rake are end-nailed to subfascia on both sides but not otherwise supported. And lastly, I realize that "fascia on the gable end" is an oxymoron for those that consider fascia strictly horizontal, so maybe I should have said "gable-end trim board"...or maybe gone in the other direction and said "gable-end subfascia" instead of fly rafter. Anyhow, I was trying to be brief but specific in case it mattered about the sheathing issue; but it probably doesn't, so let me try again: "Assuming that gables and eaves are roofed much the same, should roof sheathing cover the fascia even when there is a subfascia beneath it? What is the usual case in your experience? I ask this in order to differentiate between shoddy work and common practice since the fascia has already been replaced 3 times. Thanks so much for your replies.


----------

